# "Championship Streetfighting: Boxing as a Martial Art"



## Jonathan Randall

I have a copy of Ned Beaumont's "Championship Streetfighting: Boxing as a Martial Art" and find it to be one of the best, if not the best, resource for those with boxing training to translate their ring skills into street skills. The book is full of boxing lore, great pointers on the "Shovel Hook", a neat recommendation to try doing boxing strikes with the heel of the hand as weapon in order to protect your hand/wrist from injury, and some good illustrations. IMO, he's often unfair in his criticism of eastern Martial Arts, but other than that, I've found it to be a great book. Anyone else here read it? Thoughts? Criticisms with Beaumont? Agreements with Beaumont?


----------



## frank raud

I have read Championship Streetfighting and Beaumont's wrestling book. Both are good, both are obviously written to a formula. In the boxing book, boxing is the superior art that will crush all others, guess what? in the wrestling book, all the real bad dudes wrestle, a superior art that will crush all others.

Championship Streetfighting is also very derivitave of Jack Dempsey's Championship Fighting, which is  probably the best book ever written on punching, of course most folks can't afford a copy of Dempsey's book, but it is available for download on the net if you hunt around. I have a  1952 edition of Dempsey's book, it is one of the highlights of my library. 

There is some really good information in Beaumont's books, I don't like his style of writing, but then I'm not reading them for literature.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

frank raud said:
			
		

> I have read Championship Streetfighting and Beaumont's wrestling book. Both are good, both are obviously written to a formula. In the boxing book, boxing is the superior art that will crush all others, guess what? in the wrestling book, all the real bad dudes wrestle, a superior art that will crush all others.
> 
> Championship Streetfighting is also very derivitave of Jack Dempsey's Championship Fighting, which is probably the best book ever written on punching, of course most folks can't afford a copy of Dempsey's book, but it is available for download on the net if you hunt around. I have a 1952 edition of Dempsey's book, it is one of the highlights of my library.
> 
> There is some really good information in Beaumont's books, I don't like his style of writing, but then I'm not reading them for literature.


 
Hear, hear! I agree completely. The content is great, but the writing itself is somewhat onesided. Thanks for the heads up on Jack Dempsey's book.


----------



## Cruentus

Dempseys book is phenominal, and I am pissed from a researchers standpoint that they don't sell reasonably priced reprints. I am interested in the content for my library more so then owning an expensive $250 original.

As too Beaumont; I haven't read any of his work. It would be interesting too me because I teach a _Modern bare Knuckle Fighting_ program. My late Grandfather was a bare-knuckle fighter and Golden Gloves champ in the 30's. It is interesting for me too see the similarities in old boxing manuals and fighting manuals to what he trained and taught me.

About what year was Beaumonts books printed? Is it a modern interpretation or an older book?

Paul


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Dempseys book is phenominal, and I am pissed from a researchers standpoint that they don't sell reasonably priced reprints. I am interested in the content for my library more so then owning an expensive $250 original.
> 
> As too Beaumont; I haven't read any of his work. It would be interesting too me because I teach a _Modern bare Knuckle Fighting_ program. My late Grandfather was a bare-knuckle fighter and Golden Gloves champ in the 30's. It is interesting for me too see the similarities in old boxing manuals and fighting manuals to what he trained and taught me.
> 
> About what year was Beaumonts books printed? Is it a modern interpretation or an older book?
> 
> Paul


 
My copy is from 1997, but I don't know if it is an original or a reprint. It is not very old, though, that I'm sure - probably written sometime in the 1990's. The material, apparently, is similiar to what you speak of.


----------



## frank raud

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Dempseys book is phenominal, and I am pissed from a researchers standpoint that they don't sell reasonably priced reprints. I am interested in the content for my library more so then owning an expensive $250 original.
> 
> As too Beaumont; I haven't read any of his work. It would be interesting too me because I teach a _Modern bare Knuckle Fighting_ program. My late Grandfather was a bare-knuckle fighter and Golden Gloves champ in the 30's. It is interesting for me too see the similarities in old boxing manuals and fighting manuals to what he trained and taught me.
> 
> About what year was Beaumonts books printed? Is it a modern interpretation or an older book?
> 
> Paul




I think you could get some worthwhile info from Beaumont's book, as it uses Dempsey's book for so much of its basis. I am working on memory here, but one of Dempsey's trainers was originally a bare knuckle boxer, who taught him
BKB techniques, which they adapted to the gloves in the ring.

While I agree with your point about Dempsey's book being expensive, if you are serious about punching, it is a must. In my personal library of martial arts books, there are maybe 5 books that don't leave my house, that I will not lend even to my most trusted friends. Dempsey's book is one of them. I actually got my copy on eBay for $35!

There are at least two versions of Dempsey's book floating around on the net, one is text only, the other includes the line drawings for the book 

Do you have Lord Headley's book on boxing?


----------



## Cruentus

Nope. 

I have seen a few manuals, but I don't have a whole lot of boxing manuals or books. I would like to read more, though. For me it is good to cross reference my material, and it is fun to see similarities and differences in my Grandfathers method. 

So, keep the references comin' so I know what to look for!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

frank raud said:
			
		

> I think you could get some worthwhile info from Beaumont's book, as it uses Dempsey's book for so much of its basis. I am working on memory here, but one of Dempsey's trainers was originally a bare knuckle boxer, who taught him
> BKB techniques, which they adapted to the gloves in the ring.
> 
> While I agree with your point about Dempsey's book being expensive, if you are serious about punching, it is a must. In my personal library of martial arts books, there are maybe 5 books that don't leave my house, that I will not lend even to my most trusted friends. Dempsey's book is one of them. I actually got my copy on eBay for $35!
> 
> There are at least two versions of Dempsey's book floating around on the net, one is text only, the other includes the line drawings for the book
> 
> Do you have Lord Headley's book on boxing?


 
Hey, thanks for the great information, sir! I will look for the books you suggested.

Thanks to Paul as well for your input!


----------



## frank raud

http://www.lulu.com/content/101063

Learn the REAL DEAL about the Old-Timers (when men pickled their fists to make them tougher and fights were known to leave one opponent missing an eye!) in the brand new CLASSICAL PUGILISM AND BARE-KNUCKLE BOXING COMPANION, Volume 1... Uncover the powerful techniques (like "The Chopper") and the rich history of the "Sweet Science" with this book. Included in this first volume are Professor of the Sport Owen Swift's BOXING WITHOUT A MASTER, the elaborately detailed BOXING (with eye-opening sections on Savate and Dirty Tactics) by R.G. Allanson Winn, and also the EXCEPTIONALLY RARE 1909 book, THE LIFE AND BATTLES OF JACK JOHNSON! The introduction also presents a comprehensive and concise history of the Western tradition of pugilism. Keep your hands up, your chin down, and enjoy!!

Several books, including Lord Headley's(R.G. Allanson Winn was Lord Headley0 reproduced and readily available for a reasonable price.


----------



## Cruentus

Cool bro. I'll put that on my with list...thanks!


----------



## frank raud

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Dempseys book is phenominal, and I am pissed from a researchers standpoint that they don't sell reasonably priced reprints. I am interested in the content for my library more so then owning an expensive $250 original.
> 
> Paul



Just a thought, althought the price of Dempsey's book is very high, you could probably claim it as a business expense. One advantage of owning a business, check with your accountant.


----------



## Cruentus

frank raud said:
			
		

> Just a thought, althought the price of Dempsey's book is very high, you could probably claim it as a business expense. One advantage of owning a business, check with your accountant.


 
I know I can...I am just stubburn because I think they should reprint the book! I'll get around to the purchase eventually...


----------



## Ken Pfrenger

I believe there was a short tun on a rerpint last year but it still ran about $80 IIRC. I have a dogged eared photocopy...it is my favorite martial arts book. Dempsey was a monster in the ring and he set it down in writing just how he went about dismatling people....cannot say enough great things about his book. Beaumonts book...not bad but most of the good stuff in it comes from the Dempsey book.

I have Dempsey in PDF form if anyone still needs it.


----------



## Cruentus

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I know I can...I am just stubburn because I think they should reprint the book! I'll get around to the purchase eventually...


 
Just a note that through a friend I just got around to getting myself a copy, finally. So, I am happy; what a wonderful book!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Just a note that through a friend I just got around to getting myself a copy, finally. So, I am happy; what a wonderful book!


 
Good for you!


----------



## matt.m

I agree, it is a good book - for the boxing inclined.  However, I also agree that when you look at a book look at it subjectively.  There is so many resources available.


----------



## Cruentus

matt.m said:
			
		

> I agree, it is a good book - for the boxing inclined. However, I also agree that when you look at a book look at it subjectively. There is so many resources available.


 
Not sure what you mean by "subjectively."


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Not sure what you mean by "subjectively."


 
I'd wager a guess that he meant the book was written on fighting from a boxer's _perspective_ and, thus, leaves much out. I'd agree, but it is still a very valuable book, IMO. I can't wait to hear your review after you've had some time with it!


----------



## Cruentus

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I'd wager a guess that he meant the book was written on fighting from a boxer's _perspective_ and, thus, leaves much out. I'd agree, but it is still a very valuable book, IMO. I can't wait to hear your review after you've had some time with it!


 
Understood, but I did want some clarification, if he wanted to discuss the point. The reason is because a fight is a fight; there is nothing subjective about someone trying to hurt you. That is about as real as it gets, and either what you are doing will work or it won't. I know most would probably agree with this, though, so that is why I am not sure what he meant.

As to a review, if I have time, I'll do that. I have read it before I got it, and I have already finished this copy. I'll probably read it again too; I just love it. 

If I have time, I'll detail more about why. But, basically, he explains body mechanics and power hitting really well; a concept that is universal.

Paul


----------



## dis39tif

Ken Pfrenger said:
			
		

> I have Dempsey in PDF form if anyone still needs it.


 
Does anyone know where I could get this?  I don't mind paying for the Dempsey book, but all of the prices for it are just ridiculous.


----------



## Ken Pfrenger

PDF sent. If anyone else neds a copy, let me know.


----------



## lhommedieu

I would appreciate a copy.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## matt.m

Oh sorry, I guess I do owe a bit of an explaination.  See, I think that boxing is as much a martial art as ballet is a martial art.  

I understand that it takes thousands of hours and years to learn how to hit well and move correctly etc.  However, boxing is just not a martial art.  It is a refined brawl.  Here is why: In boxing you are using your hands only, not your feet at all.


----------



## Stan

matt.m said:
			
		

> Oh sorry, I guess I do owe a bit of an explaination. See, I think that boxing is as much a martial art as ballet is a martial art.
> 
> I understand that it takes thousands of hours and years to learn how to hit well and move correctly etc. However, boxing is just not a martial art. It is a refined brawl. Here is why: In boxing you are using your hands only, not your feet at all.


 

SO THE DEFINITION OF A MARTIAL ART IS A KICKING ART?  What about Kali, Judo, Brazilian JuJitsu, Ringen, Aikido, Kenjitsu, or Chin Na, to name a few?  To state that Boxing is not a martial art on such grounds, specifically Boxing trained for martial rather than sporting applications as is being discussed here, is the type of statement a kid who watches too much Ninja Turtles might make.  

"Martial Art" is a Western term, from the association of the god Mars with war.  

Martial arts do not have to emphasize kicking.

They do not have to be Asian.


----------



## Ken Pfrenger

lhommedieu said:
			
		

> I would appreciate a copy.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Steve Lamade



Hi Steve,

Just PM me and let me know what address to mail it to and I will send it asap.

Ken


----------



## frank raud

All this discussion about Dempsey's book got me to thinking it was time to take it off the shelf. Just finished re-reading it, every bit as good the third time through. It has been several years since I last read it, definitely a book you can read at any stage of your martial arts journey, and take something valid from it.


----------



## Rich Parsons

frank raud said:
			
		

> All this discussion about Dempsey's book got me to thinking it was time to take it off the shelf. Just finished re-reading it, every bit as good the third time through. It has been several years since I last read it, definitely a book you can read at any stage of your martial arts journey, and take something valid from it.




What is the copy right on the book?

Just curious.


----------

